# VOLO auto Museum/n Chicago



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I did not know about Volo till one of the posts here about the Chicago slot show .Someone said make sure to check it out. So I did a search for VOLO and came up with http://www.volocars.com. 3 hours away from me ,hour and 3/4 are so from the slot show. My only thought was "ROADTRIP".I made some calls and gathered 3 of my buddies and off we went .We made a stop at the Museum of science and industry .Still very cool .the new ho train layout was awesome! Huge, with a scale Chicago downtown with working El train and night time lighting ! I bought 3 toss away cameras so we got lots of pictures I will post after they are done .3 quick hours at the S+I museum and we were off to Volo 1 hour and 15 min from S+I .after turning the wrong way it took us 2 hours real time. Looking for Volo off us 12 we found we could not miss the turn .There was a fully restored gas station complete with old tanker truck and fifty's cop car .Very cool .It had a big sign turn here for the Volo Museum .From their web site 

"Now in its 46th year, the Volo Auto Museum draws international attention to the beautiful country village of Volo, Illinois. The Volo Auto Museum has over 300 classic cars on display - all for sale! The Volo Auto Museum is home to the world's largest muscle car collection and the George Barris TV & Movie Car Collection. The Volo Auto Museum is open year round. The Volo Auto Museum's store features a large selection of automotive gifts, including car t-shirts, car books, car signs, car posters, car clocks, and diecast cars. If you love classic cars, you'll love the Volo Auto Museum. "



All I can say is it was well worth the trip! 

want to buy waynes pacer only 18998 at Volo


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, nice musclecars section...


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

I like the stars cars at the museum .

like .
Wayne's car from Wayne's world
men in black car 
Christine
cellular movie
dragula munsters
org batmobile
herbie love bug
scoobys mystery machine
the org batboat
7 cars from fast and furious
XXX3 GTO 
XXX3 mustang
XXX3 4x4 truck
Texas chainsaw van
blues brothers cop car 
wrecked general lee from new movie the 200 foot jump car 
roskos car from new movie
general lee org TV car
Eleanor from gone in 60 seconds
corvette from rush hour 
KITT knight rider
who mobile
grinch sled
back to the future time machine
troop transport from red dawn
red convertible bowfingher

plus more too!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Kevin, I'm glad you enjoyed Volo. I go there every couple years. They get a lot of new cars through there from one year to the next. My wife drags me through the 3 or 4 antique barns they have on the site too. There must be a couple hundred different dealer booths set up.


----------

